# Installing pocket door in 2x3 wall



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

The pocket doors I have installed required a minimum of a 2 x 4 framing material.
The door slab is 1 3/8 and the frame to mount it in requires 2 thicknesses of 1 x 4, so that adds up to 2 7/8 with no allowance for gaps to slid in. allow a quarter of an inch on each side of the slab and you exceed the 2 1/2 inches that a 2 x 3 wall framing offers.

Yes, the framing can be cut down. The critical part is having a level header to mount the rail to.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> The pocket doors I have installed required a minimum of a 2 x 4 framing material.
> The door slab is 1 3/8 and the frame to mount it in requires 2 thicknesses of 1 x 4, so that adds up to 2 7/8 with no allowance for gaps to slid in. allow a quarter of an inch on each side of the slab and you exceed the 2 1/2 inches that a 2 x 3 wall framing offers.
> 
> Yes, the framing can be cut down. The critical part is having a level header to mount the rail to.


I would assume this is a matter of dismantling it and ripping it down to size? I wonder if it’s worth it or if I should just have a step in the drywall. I wouldn’t mind that so much if it’s easier.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

All the Johnson and every other brand pocket door kits, that I've seen, require a 2x4 or 2x6 wall.

Having installed a quite a few, I don't think it's even possible to alter the kit so it would work in a 2x3 wall.


The 6' height could be worked out without a lot of hassle, but the 2x3 wall isn't going to cut it. 

Check the pic: https://www.cabinetparts.com/p/john...MIsv3n9fOU2QIVjAOGCh2BCwPTEAQYAiABEgKFefD_BwE


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> All the Johnson and every other brand pocket door kits, that I've seen, require a 2x4 or 2x6 wall.
> 
> Having installed a quite a few, I don't think it's even possible to alter the kit so it would work in a 2x3 wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The wall is a hallway, which is wide enough. I don’t mind building out the wall an extra inch on the outside and stepping the drywall. I can’t see why this wouldn’t work?

Good to know the height won’t be a problem.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Lemkie said:


> I don’t mind building out the wall an extra inch on the outside and stepping the drywall. I can’t see why this wouldn’t work?
> 
> Good to know the height won’t be a problem.



If you can make the wall a 2x4 wall then you're good to go.

My opinion, the Johnson Kits are the only ones I will use. They have a better method of connecting the dolly to the door than others I've had the misfortune to work with.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> Lemkie said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t mind building out the wall an extra inch on the outside and stepping the drywall. I can’t see why this wouldn’t work?
> ...


Excellent. I’m in Canada so I’ll see if these are available here. So far all I’ve been able to find are the cheaper looking kits at Lowe’s which I’ve linked in my first page


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Lemkie said:


> Excellent. I’m in Canada so I’ll see if these are available here. So far all I’ve been able to find are the cheaper looking kits at Lowe’s which I’ve linked in my first page


 Check your Lowes link I just get a front page, I think that is what they do now.:vs_mad:


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Lemkie said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent. I’m in Canada so I’ll see if these are available here. So far all I’ve been able to find are the cheaper looking kits at Lowe’s which I’ve linked in my first page
> ...


I just clicked on it on my post and it brought me right to the pocket door kit. I’m not sure what to say?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Lemkie said:


> I just clicked on it on my post and it brought me right to the pocket door kit. I’m not sure what to say?


Thanks it's just something I am getting then.:vs_cool:


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the Johnson kits. Have installed a few different ones. They are my preferred ones.

That link takes me to the front page as well.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> Nothing wrong with the Johnson kits. Have installed a few different ones. They are my preferred ones.
> 
> That link takes me to the front page as well.


That's very strange. The one at lowes is a Johnson kit though. Might you have an idea what the rough in size is for the 24'' door model?

Edit: It appears to be Johnson although not the HD model.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Lemkie said:


> That's very strange. The one at lowes is a Johnson kit though. Might you have an idea what the rough in size is for the 24'' door model?
> 
> Edit: It appears to be Johnson although not the HD model.


https://www.carpentry-pro-framer.com/pocket-door.html

Sounds about right. Notice they are taller openings to allow for the track.

Best to source your hardware and check details on the Manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> https://www.carpentry-pro-framer.com/pocket-door.html
> 
> Sounds about right. Notice they are taller openings to allow for the track.
> 
> Best to source your hardware and check details on the Manufacturer's instructions.


The height might be an issue then... My drywall ceiling is at 6 feet, and I'll have to account for the header... You're right I'll have to pick a frame and decide from there. Depending on which way the joists are I may be able to bury the header in between the joists, however I have a feeling they run the opposite way.... I might have to look into notching them depending on their thickness...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Lemkie said:


> The height might be an issue then... My drywall ceiling is at 6 feet, and I'll have to account for the header... You're right I'll have to pick a frame and decide from there. Depending on which way the joists are I may be able to bury the header in between the joists, however I have a feeling they run the opposite way.... I might have to look into notching them depending on their thickness...


You would think of notching joists????


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Lemkie said:


> The height might be an issue then... My drywall ceiling is at 6 feet, and I'll have to account for the header... You're right I'll have to pick a frame and decide from there. Depending on which way the joists are I may be able to bury the header in between the joists, however I have a feeling they run the opposite way.... I might have to look into notching them depending on their thickness...


You only heed a header if the structure above is bearing down on the wall. 
For a non structural wall, all you need is a nailer to mount the track to. Properly attached, of course. I assume the ceiling is already in place?


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> You would think of notching joists????


Exactly the answer I was expecting... Clearly I'll have to look into this depending on what's underneath the drywall, but even saving an inch or two would be really beneficial, if it can safely be done.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

jlhaslip said:


> You only heed a header if the structure above is bearing down on the wall.
> For a non structural wall, all you need is a nailer to mount the track to. Properly attached, of course. I assume the ceiling is already in place?


Yes the ceiling is already in place and drywalled. The previous door had no top plate. The top of the door simply came close to the ceiling. I didn't realize I could just nail the track to the joists so yes that would definitely work as well if that's a reasonable option. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Lemkie said:


> Exactly the answer I was expecting... Clearly I'll have to look into this depending on what's underneath the drywall, but even saving an inch or two would be really beneficial, if it can safely be done.


 You might just hang the tack off the joists better if they go the other way and you could go up between them.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> You might just hang the tack off the joists better if they go the other way and you could go up between them.


Absolutely. I'm very much hoping for parallel joists that don't happen to have one running right above the door hehe.


----------

